# Prime or not to prime before glazing?



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Does all glazing and windows require this priming before glazing?

I am not 100% sure we have to prime first, I will count on one of you to do the research:thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Uuuh, trust me, I've done
better than "research". :whistling
*Prime it!*


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Uuuh, trust me, I've done
> better than "research". :whistling
> *Prime it!*



Better listen to neolitic, he saw a painter on television do it once...

:laughing:


:jester:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

WisePainter said:


> Better listen to neolitic, he saw a painter on television do it once...
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> ...


Of course I "saw" "someone else"
get burned that way......
once.......
long, long ago.....
in a galaxy far, far away......:whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Better listen to neolitic, he saw a painter on television do it once...


Nah. He's so old, he's had a chance to try both methods on the same windows multiple times. :laughing:


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

This painting is just not as easy as it looks huh? :w00t:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Tinstaafl said:


> Nah. He's so old, he's had a chance to try both methods on the same windows multiple times. :laughing:


Unfortunately, that is 
only too true. 
And the second time on
the first set was waaaaaay
too soon.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

neolitic said:


> And the second time on
> the first set was waaaaaay
> too soon.


BTDT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

My research is in:

The rep told me that not priming the surface is O'k. It will be harder to install the glazing and the wood will dry out the glazing quicker than if we prime it first, however not priming the wood first will not hurt the sticking power of the glazing.

I use glazall or what ever the name is from SW.


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

what is the dry time of the glazing before you can coat it:
Primed vs not primed?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Affect sticking power? Maybe not, but will it seal moisture out? Or will it let moisture seep under the glazing and into the unsealed wood?

I' ve never given it that much thought, just always primed and glazed the few I have done.

Not sure how priming makes it harder to glaze either if the primer is dry.


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

The glazing has oils in it so either way its going to take time to dry...

Prime the seal... it protects the wood when the glaze fails later on down the road.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

The rep told me that not priming the surface is O'k.

Was he from SW??


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

For best results, read the directions on the side of the can (unless you think you know more than they do)


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

prime it. or pay later.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

shouldnt all raw wood be primed?just seems like good practice


----------



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

What about the market. If no one else around is priming first can you afford to put it in your bid? If you tell them they need to do it and the other 4 contractors tell them whomever told them that "they are just trying to squeeze every dollar they can out of you" then what do you do. Is priming before glazing so important that you wont not do it? I personally feel that priming bare drywall is more important but I see people use 2 coats of the cheapest flat they can find all the time. And Im with Mike, if it was so important then why wasnt it done the first time. I have never seen glazing fall out or cut out that was primed prior.


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

capital city said:


> What about the market. If no one else around is priming first can you afford to put it in your bid? If you tell them they need to do it and the other 4 contractors tell them whomever told them that "they are just trying to squeeze every dollar they can out of you" then what do you do. Is priming before glazing so important that you wont not do it? I personally feel that priming bare drywall is more important but I see people use 2 coats of the cheapest flat they can find all the time. And Im with Mike, if it was so important then why wasnt it done the first time. I have never seen glazing fall out or cut out that was primed prior.


good question.

this may be an instance where you'd give them 2 bids. 

one for the way most guys do it.

another for the right way that you would do it. 

who knows ?

i have rarely seen a guy walk away from a job because he couldn't do it his ideal way. 

we give them what they pay for. especially when the pickens are slim.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

The can does say for best results prime first, so I called the SW rep he called the tech support at the glazol place and caled me right back. 


Primed or not before glazing there will be no way for moisture to seep under the glazing.


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

chris n said:


> The rep told me that not priming the surface is O'k.
> 
> Was he from SW??


Does SW have a bad rep. among you pro's. I'm a drywall guy, just wondering.


----------



## Dustyrose (Feb 13, 2009)

I have never primed before glazing. Just make sure your surface is clean. The only problem I have ever had with a glaze was with the products that came in a tube for a calk gun. I will only use those for touch up. I have better results with the putty. Takes a lot longer to set though.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Primed or not before glazing there will be no way for moisture to seep under the glazing. 

The priming is not necessarily for moisture control but for keeping the oil in the glazing form leaching out thus drying prematurely. It is pretty simple,any true professional would prime bare sash before glazing, nuff said.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

Mr. Mike said:


> My research is in:
> 
> The rep told me that not priming the surface is O'k. It will be harder to install the glazing and the wood will dry out the glazing quicker than if we prime it first, however not priming the wood first will not hurt the sticking power of the glazing.
> 
> I use glazall or what ever the name is from SW.


Mike did he also tell you you hae to wait at least a week to paint over it.!!!
Do you wait at least a week to paint over it???

I hate those type of windows, we haven't dont a house in over a year with those type of windows:clap:


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> The priming is not necessarily for moisture control but for keeping the oil in the glazing form leaching out thus drying prematurely. It is pretty simple,any true professional would prime bare sash before glazing, nuff said.


Wrong a pro may do either.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The proper way is to prime first. If you don't the oils in the glazing will get soaked up by the wood and will create a dry joint (in time). That is the beginning of the end. The putty will start to crack from the inside out. By the time you notice it, it is to late. The damage has been done. You can do a crappy fix by trying to fill the cracks with caulk or more putty. But it will never be smooth again. I have glazed over 3000 6" x 8" panes. I use to make the old looking sash, cut the glass and do the pointing and glazing. I have seen what happens when you don't prime the sash. You can do it either way, but only one way is the right way to do it. The other is just a hack pretending to know what to do. I don't care what the SW rep says.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Mr. Mike said:


> My research is in:
> 
> The rep told me that not priming the surface is O'k. It will be harder to install the glazing and the wood will dry out the glazing quicker than if we prime it first, however not priming the wood first will not hurt the sticking power of the glazing.
> 
> I use glazall or what ever the name is from SW.


Odd, that's what the "expert"
told me the only time I didn't.
I did notice that he wasn't there
when I had to reglaze 2 years later.
Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> I don't care what the SW rep says.


Does it make a difference if the SW rep said the glazing rep said it? I hear it is easier to prime then glaze and the reason I dug so hard is on some types of cans it says to prime first for sure, and on others it says for best results. Glazol said either will be fine.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have always like the UGL. I really hat the DAP 33, sticky gooey mess of a glazing compound.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

:wallbash:The proper way is to prime first. If you don't the oils in the glazing will get soaked up by the wood and will create a dry joint (in time). That is the beginning of the end. The putty will start to crack from the inside out.:thumbsup:

Just what I said.

Glazol said either will be fine. 

Those crooks are just trying to sell you more product. The first time fails,2 years later you are buying more because you didn't do it right the first time. How many times do you need to hear this?:wallbash:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Great minds think alike.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks gang,


----------



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

OK lets say the pics Mr Mike showed on the other thread with a complete bare sash should be primed first. But what if your just cutting out the loose stuff and filling the gaps. The rest of the window doesnt look great but is still intact pretty well, is there any reason to prime those spots that your just filling in? Also why in the hell would anybody pay to have all the glazing cut out primed, glazed, and 2 coated. You can buy the best new window in the market for that price.

I did a job 2 years ago with a complete strip of the window and we did prime before glazing and 2 coated it was $350 per window and I found out that was too cheap, should of been $450 per. But why do people pay that?


----------



## waynec (Feb 17, 2009)

Chris N and Leo G are exactly right. However if you don't prime, it makes it a lot easier to remove the cracked and dried out glaze the following year. Just kidding. It would be a couple of years. I think its always smart to do the right thing.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

capital city said:


> OK lets say the pics Mr Mike showed on the other thread with a complete bare sash should be primed first. But what if your just cutting out the loose stuff and filling the gaps. The rest of the window doesnt look great but is still intact pretty well, is there any reason to prime those spots that your just filling in? Also why in the hell would anybody pay to have all the glazing cut out primed, glazed, and 2 coated. You can buy the best new window in the market for that price.
> 
> I did a job 2 years ago with a complete strip of the window and we did prime before glazing and 2 coated it was $350 per window and I found out that was too cheap, should of been $450 per. But why do people pay that?


It isn't ours to ask
*why* they do.
Only if they *will*. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Also why in the hell would anybody pay to have all the glazing cut out primed, glazed, and 2 coated. You can buy the best new window in the market for that price.

Most I have done were in historic homes where window replacement was not an option.


----------



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

chris n said:


> Also why in the hell would anybody pay to have all the glazing cut out primed, glazed, and 2 coated. You can buy the best new window in the market for that price.
> 
> Most I have done were in historic homes where window replacement was not an option.


Just wondering why you never hit the quote button. You give alot of good info but half the time I reading your post Im rereading something and at first dont realize your just quoting someone. Not trying to nitpick just saying


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

chris n said:


> Also why in the hell would anybody pay to have all the glazing cut out primed, glazed, and 2 coated. You can buy the best new window in the market for that price.
> 
> Most I have done were in historic homes where window replacement was not an option.


Exactly.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

O'k,

Then why do we not prime before puttying a nail hole, or caulk or anything. The glazing will dry out anyways and your not suppose to paint it until it does...


----------



## gallerytungsten (Jul 5, 2007)

*Prime it*

Prime it for a quality job, don't prime for a hack job.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

I definitively don't mean to sound as if I am saying not prime it. However I was more so questioning the priming first because of the phrase "prime for better results" on the can of the ugl. I called asking if prime for better results is on the can and not "prime first" like on the dap can if we have to prime first, they said priming first will help the glazing slide easier.

We are mostly talking out out necks with the hack crap because I am 100% positive that over 90% of "all" painting contractors do not prime first before spot glazing and/or glazing, like it or not. We have 50 on here that may swear they do but I know over 100 that do not.


----------

